# Pronunciation: the year of 1968



## goophy

Hi,

I'd like to know the pronunciation of the Year 1968 in Korean. Is it pronouncd as
[선구벡육팔] or [선구벤뉵팔]?

Thanks in advance!

 Goophy


----------



## goophy

Thank you very much, Better Eng. I was so careless to miss typing 십!  

When we say 16 십육, it is pronounced as [심뉴], I was just wondering when 
받침--ㄱ is followed by 유, wouldn't the sound will change as well?


----------



## Better Eng

The number ‘1968’ is pronounced ‘천 구 백 육 씨 팔(Cheon gu baek yuk si parl)’ in Korean. But when we say about the Year, we should add a word “년(year)” after the number. So if you want to say the year 1968 in Korean, say as follows; “천 구 백 육 씨 팔 년”. 

Please be sure you should use ‘(일)천구백육십팔’ not like sound(pronunciation), when you write it. The orthography, the rules of spelling, is different from the pronunciation. (发音和正字法不同。)

Have fun while you study Korean. : )

* You can normally say ‘천 구 백 뉵 시 팔 년’, but ‘*일 *천 구 백 뉵 시 팔 년’ is used in the very very formal situation or old broadcast.



goophy said:


> Thank you very much, Better Eng. I was so careless to miss typing 십!
> 
> When we say 16 십육, it is pronounced as [심뉴], I was just wondering when
> 받침--ㄱ is followed by 유, wouldn't the sound will change as well?



16 is pronounced [심뉵]. ㄱ should remain under [뉴]. 

When we say 60[육씹], ㄱ would influence on ‘십’. So the pronunciation of ‘십’ is changed to ‘씹’. 
(60的韩语正字是육십. 不过ㄱ影响后来的십，십的发音变成씹。)


----------



## goophy

Better Eng,您會說中文? Thank you once again!!


----------



## Better Eng

goophy said:


> Better Eng,您會說中文? Thank you once again!!



会一点点。^_^ （不好意思。我在大陆学中文，我手机里只有简体键盘。）


----------



## goophy

Better Eng said:


> * You can normally say ‘천 구 백 뉵 시 팔 년’,


I want to make sure if 1968 is read as [천 구 밴뉵 시 팔 년]. 

Thank you once again.


----------



## Better Eng

goophy said:


> I want to make sure if 1968 is read as [천 구 밴뉵 시 팔 년].
> 
> Thank you once again.



No, actually, 1968 is pronounced [천 구 *백* 뉵 시 팔]. Not 밴. 

In summary,

1968     → 천 구 백 뉵 시 팔
1968年  → 천 구 백 뉵 시 팔 년


----------



## goophy

Thank you, Better Eng.

The way I have been driving at this pronunciation is because I used to know a rule about it. For example: Korean cuisine 한국요리 [한궁뇨리]; Korean language 한국말[한궁말]. That's why I wondered if 1968 would follow the rule. Is there any possible way to tell one rule from the others?

Thanks again!

goophy


----------



## Better Eng

goophy said:


> Thank you, Better Eng.
> 
> The way I have been driving at this pronunciation is because I used to know a rule about it. For example: Korean cuisine 한국요리 [한궁뇨리]; Korean language 한국말[한궁말]. That's why I wondered if 1968 would follow the rule. Is there any possible way to tell one rule from the others?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> goophy



Oh, you reminded me of Korean grammar - 'Consonant Assimilation (子音同化)' and I realized that I gave you a wrong answer! Sorry!

1968 is not pronounced '천구백뉵십팔' but '천구*뱅*뉵십팔'. According to the above rule, 'ㄱ' of 백 would be changed to 'ㅇ'.

I hope you can understand the rule of Korean consonant assimilation, while watching the following websites and youtube.

I attached the relevant URLs as below;

- first, please see the very simple table to explain the rule : 공부야 날자 : 네이버 블로그
  . I believe you can easily get the point of the Korean consonant assimilation like below.
    ㄱ+ㅁ = ㅇ+ㅁ (ex. 국물 ⇒ 궁물 / 한국말 ⇒ 한궁말)
    ㄱ+ㄴ = ㅇ+ㄴ (ex. 먹는다 ⇒ 멍는다)
    ㅂ+ㄴ = ㅁ+ㄴ (ex. 합니다 ⇒ 함니다) 

- second, watch the youtube which explain the rule in English : 



- if you still don't get the rule, please try this website : Category:Consonant assimilation - Korean Wiki Project

I apologize for giving you a wrong information. So sorry again.


----------



## goophy

Thank you for your help, Better Eng. But now I'm more confused! I asked the other Korean yesterday, she gave me another answer. She said the year 1968 was an exception.  She said it didn't apply to the rule as that of 한국요리 [한궁뇨리]; Korean language 한국말[한궁말].   She said  I should pronounce  1968 as [ 천구*백*뉵씹팔 not  [천구*뱅*뉵씹팔].  And now you tell me the answer is [천구*뱅*뉵십팔]， I'm totally confused! I I am wondering which is the correct answer from both native Korean speakers?

However I'm truly grateful for your detailed explanation and video!


----------



## Better Eng

Actually, your question made me and my collegues(all native Koreans) confused a lot, too.  
After long discussion about [백뉵씹] or [뱅뉵씹] with them, I decided to serch the FAQ in the National Institute of Korean Language.
And I FINALLY found the appropriate and authoritive answer!

*The correct answer is... [뱅뉵씹]*!!! Please see the long explanation on this pronunciation changes as below.  

Before you read the origianl answer, let me briefly summarize the process of the changes thorugh 2 steps accroding the explanation as below;

  step 1 : 백육십 → [백뉵씹]   (according to '표준 발음법 제29항 (Standard Korean Pronunciation clause 29)')
  step 2: [백뉵씹] → [*뱅뉵씹*] (according to '표준 발음법 제18항 (Standard Korean Pronunciation clause 18)')

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* the original answer from the National Institute of Korean Language
  (It's a bit long. Show it to your Korean friend and make a cross-check! )

*‘백육십’은 합성어에 준하여 [뱅뉵씹]으로 발음할 수 있습니다. *

표준 발음법 제7절 제29항 ‘합성어 및 파생어에서, 앞 단어나 접두사의 끝이 자음이고 뒤 단어나 접미사의 첫음절이 ‘이, 야, 여, 요, 유’인 경우에는, ‘ㄴ’ 음을 첨가하여 [니, 냐, 녀, 뇨, 뉴]로 발음한다.‘고 하였습니다. 즉, 앞 단어가 ‘백’이므로 자음으로 끝나고 뒤 단어가 ‘육’으로 시작하므로 첫음절이 ‘유’에 해당하므로 ‘ㄴ’을 첨하가여 *[백뉵씹]이 됩니다. *

*이때, [백뉵씹]은 다시* 표준 발음법 제18항 ‘받침 ‘ㄱ(ㄲ, ㅋ, ㄳ, ㄺ), ㄷ(ㅅ, ㅆ, ㅈ, ㅊ, ㅌ, ㅎ), ㅂ(ㅍ, ㄼ, ㄿ, ㅄ)’은 ‘ㄴ, ㅁ’ 앞에서 [ㅇ, ㄴ, ㅁ]으로 발음한다.’에 따라 *[뱅뉵씹]이 됩니다.*
‘십육’도 ‘백육십’과 마찬가지로 [심뉵]으로 읽을 수 있습니다. 이러한 단어는 ‘내복-약[내ː봉냑], 색-연필[생년필]’ 등이 있습니다.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have a good day!


----------



## goophy

Thank you soooooo........much for your going extra miles for me. Really really appreciated. I hope you don't feel offended. When I learn languages, I'd like to learn them correctly. That's why I'm so inquisitive. I hope you can bear with me. I will peruse your detailed explanations when I'm available. Thank you and your colleagues. By the way, I sent a private message to your inbox. You might check it when you're available. Thanks!

P.S.: Is it possible that you attach here the FAQ link of The National Institute of Korean Language? I searched the website of The NIKL, but couldn't find any. Much appreciated!


----------



## Better Eng

goophy said:


> Thank you soooooo........much for your going extra miles for me. Really really appreciated. I hope you don't feel offended. When I learn languages, I'd like to learn them correctly. That's why I'm so inquisitive. I hope you can bear with me. I will peruse your detailed explanations when I'm available. Thank you and your colleagues. By the way, I sent a private message to your inbox. You might check it when you're available. Thanks!



I'm so happy to give you some information aboout Korean language as a Korean. I've also got a lot of helps from many Chinese friends when I studied Chinese. 

It was really good experience to me and my colleages, though we felt shameful that we didn't find right answer at the very beginning! 
How difficult the pronunciation of this simple number was to us, four NATIVE Koreans!! ㅋㅋ  (※ ㅋㅋ ⇒ giggling sound )

Please don't hesitate to ask me whenever, whatever you want to know about Korean. I'll help you as much as I can. Thank you! 
(I'll check my inbox right now.)



goophy said:


> Thank you soooooo........much for your going extra miles for me. Really really appreciated. I hope you don't feel offended. When I learn languages, I'd like to learn them correctly. That's why I'm so inquisitive. I hope you can bear with me. I will peruse your detailed explanations when I'm available. Thank you and your colleagues. By the way, I sent a private message to your inbox. You might check it when you're available. Thanks!
> 
> P.S.: Is it possible that you attach here the FAQ link of The National Institute of Korean Language? I searched the website of The NIKL, but couldn't find any. Much appreciated!



Pls click the below URL for the Q&A in the NIKL homepage.
온라인가나다 - 백육십 | 국립국어원


----------



## goophy

Better Eng said:


> I'm so happy to give you some information aboout Korean language as a Korean. I've also got a lot of helps from many Chinese friends when I studied Chinese.
> 
> It was really good experience to me and my colleages, though we felt shameful that we didn't find right answer at the very beginning!
> How difficult the pronunciation of this simple number was to us, four NATIVE Koreans!! ㅋㅋ  (※ ㅋㅋ ⇒ giggling sound )
> 
> Please don't hesitate to ask me whenever, whatever you want to know about Korean. I'll help you as much as I can. Thank you!
> (I'll check my inbox right now.)



You're so kind to help me ，Better Eng! Much appreciated!! I just read what you posted. It's so hard to read the webpage with almost  Korean  words. I can only guess the meaning  but  I read the examples . Could you please attach the link, so I can read the whole article?  Thank you!!  I just sent another reply to your inbox! 

Have a good day!


----------



## Rance

Better Eng said:


> Actually, your question made me and my colleagues(all native Koreans) confused a lot, too.
> After long discussion about [백뉵씹] or [뱅뉵씹] with them, I decided to search the FAQ in the National Institute of Korean Language.
> And I FINALLY found the appropriate and *authoritative *answer!
> ......
> ‘백육십’은 합성어에 준하여 [뱅뉵씹]으로 *발음할 수 있습니다*.



Actually, there is no single authoritative rule on dictating on how one must pronounce the numbers in Korean.
Even their answer suggests that it's only one of the possible ways, otherwise they would have said "발음해야 합니다".
색연필 is obviously a 합성어 as one can find the word in dictionary, thus you *MUST *pronounce as 생년필.
However when it comes to other compound words like numbers that cannot be found in dictionary, that's where you can find the grey area lacking one single dictating rule.
So one must be careful to say this is the only and right rule that applies as it may differ from case to case.

For example,



Better Eng said:


> 표준 발음법 제7절 제29항 ‘합성어 및 파생어에서, 앞 단어나 접두사의 끝이 자음이고 뒤 단어나 접미사의 첫음절이 ‘이, 야, 여, 요, 유’인 경우에는, ‘ㄴ’ 음을 첨가하여 [니, 냐, 녀, 뇨, 뉴]로 발음한다.‘고 하였습니다. 즉, 앞 단어가 ‘백’이므로 자음으로 끝나고 뒤 단어가 ‘육’으로 시작하므로 첫음절이 ‘유’에 해당하므로 ‘ㄴ’을 첨하가여 *[백뉵씹]이 됩니다. *
> 
> *이때, [백뉵씹]은 다시* 표준 발음법 제18항 ‘받침 ‘ㄱ(ㄲ, ㅋ, ㄳ, ㄺ), ㄷ(ㅅ, ㅆ, ㅈ, ㅊ, ㅌ, ㅎ), ㅂ(ㅍ, ㄼ, ㄿ, ㅄ)’은 ‘ㄴ, ㅁ’ 앞에서 [ㅇ, ㄴ, ㅁ]으로 발음한다.’에 따라 *[뱅뉵씹]이 됩니다.*
> ‘십육’도 ‘백육십’과 마찬가지로 [심뉵]으로 읽을 수 있습니다. 이러한 단어는 ‘내복-약[내ː봉냑], 색-연필[생년필]’ 등이 있습니다.



This is one way to pronounce.
Let's check the number 11 which is written as 십일.
If you follow the rules above, 십일 -> 십닐 -> 심닐.
However the general, if not only, way to pronounce is 시빌.
There is no set of rules on exceptions for the addition of 'ㄴ' which makes whole thing more complicated.
Also like i mentioned above, this is grey area where there is no fixed set rules you must follow.
백육십 could be 뱅뉵씹 or 배규십 and both will be accepted as correct by 국립국어원 as shown in the answer 2 for this link.

So my personal recommendation is to try pronouncing either and see what's easy for you and sound better, then stick to those rules.
Also see how other Koreans nearby you pronounce.
I personally find myself pronouncing 천구뱅뉵씹팔 if that helps.


----------



## goophy

감사합니다, Rance.

I 'll try your suggestion.  Thanks a lot!

Goophy


----------

